# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  CoBot robots, CORAL research group, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CORAL research group

Home page - cs.cmu.edu/~coral/projects/cobot

Cobot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CMU CoBot executing tasks requested from the web 

Published on Mar 4, 2012




> Deploying a Robot Fleet at the Office: Fulfilling User Task Requests from the Web
> Manuela Veloso, Joydeep Biswas, Brian Coltin, Stephanie Rosenthal, and Rodrigo Ventura
> School of Computer Science
> Carnegie Mellon University

----------


## Airicist

CoBot History 

Published on Oct 16, 2012




> A history of CoBot, a robot that navigates in the Gates-Hillman Center at Carnegie Mellon University, delivering items and escorting visitors. Presented as an IROS 2012 Jubilee Video by Manuela Veloso, Joydeep Biswas, Brian Coltin, Stephanie Rosenthal, Susana Brandao, Tom Kollar, Cetin Mericli, and Mehdi Samadi.

----------

